#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-02
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-04
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<Espreon> brobostigon: Good afternoon.
<Espreon> ianto: Heh, the guy who's translating Wesnoth into Scottish Gaelic's not even Scottish.
<Espreon> ... he's German.
<brobostigon> hi Espreon
<Espreon> brobostigon: And how are you on this not-so-fine day?
<brobostigon> Espreon: the infecrion in my eczema on my thighs is slowly going down. and you?
<Espreon> Well, I have poison oak on my left foot.
<Espreon> ... the bubbles bursted.
<Espreon> ... and now the skin just needs to fix itself.
<Espreon> brobostigon: If you have no idea what I'm talking about, in this part of the world, we have these evil plants (such as poison ivy, poison oak, and poison sumac) that have this substance called urushiol... and it makes your skin itch like crazy. The rashes you get from it can even cause your skin to bubble and ooze...
<Espreon> ... all you have to do it get the stuff on your skin.
<brobostigon> Espreon: very true, but they can check my immune-system, which they di every 2 weeks, and can tell exactly what is going on, by analying my blood.
<Espreon> Hmmm, I see.
<brobostigon> Espreon: i also take immuno-suppresants, which control part of my eczema.
<Espreon> Poor, poor Mr. brobostigon.
<brobostigon> thank you Espreon
<Espreon> Immunosuppresants...
<brobostigon> yes, bad spelling.
<Espreon> ... I just don't know what else to say...
<Espreon> brobostigon: No, no..
<brobostigon> suppressants*
<Espreon> ... I'm talking about the fact you have to take such things...
<brobostigon> Espreon: yes, because some of the symptoms of my eczema are caused by immune-system malfunction, hence it being called and auto-immune illness.
<Espreon> Ah, so it is.
<Espreon> (Honestly, I don't know much about eczema)
<brobostigon> Espreon: basiclly, is the immune system reacting to things, as it would to bad things, but perfectly normally things, it shouldnt do, and in the wrong ways,
<brobostigon> it is*
<Espreon> Ah.
<Espreon> ... Yeah, that's really bad.
<brobostigon> yes, it is only recently, they have been able to work that out. but that is still very vague, and somewhat experimental an idea.
<Espreon> What's experimental?
<brobostigon> Espreon: the trearment with immuno-suppresaants, and the idea that it is caused by certain problems within the immune-system.
<Espreon> Ah.
<brobostigon> Espreon: and it is still vary rare, and is only used in the most extreeme cases.
<Espreon> So, I guess you have it pretty bad, eh?
<brobostigon> Espreon: when i first met my current dermatologist, who works at the university of oxford, and has been working in the area, for the last 30years, she said, i am the worst case, she has seen in her whole career,
<Espreon> Yikes.
<brobostigon> exactly.
<brobostigon> yes.
<brobostigon> good night everyone. sllep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-06
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Espreon> brobostigon: And good morning to you.
<brobostigon> hi Espreon
 * Espreon wonders if ianto is actually here
<Espreon> brobostigon: And how are you on this fine day?
<ianto> Espreon: Ydw,
<Espreon> Ah, so he is.
<Espreon> This is good.
<brobostigon> Espreon: not bad, and you?
<Espreon> I'm all right, I suppose.
<Espreon> I need to digitize and expand these notes to prepare for this open-note (and open-book) midterm.
<Espreon> Expanding them will be a pain...
<brobostigon> Espreon: :)
<brobostigon> Espreon: :(
<Espreon> Yeah.
